# First Road Bike --Giant??



## opaleski (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been riding a Mountain Bike--Haro Extreme X1 on the road since 2004. I am know considering a Giant TCR Advanced SL 2. I am wondering if anyone has this bike and how do they like it.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi opaleski,

that sounds like upgrading from an older SUV to a brand-spanking new Porsche! 

What type of rider are you? If your aim is to take part in races, yes, then the TCR Advanced is a top choice. If you plan to spend a couple of hours on the bike every other Sunday afternoon, it wouldn't be ideal for this objective.

And then there is the question, what your surroundings look like!

Is it more like this -

https://www.nationalpark.at/fileadm...semitteilungen/Pressefotos/Glocknerkoenig.jpg

... or more like that?

https://sobreholanda.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/vuelta-espana.jpg

If there's a GIANT dealer in your neighborhood, take a look at (or test ride) the Defy series of bikes (Defy, Defy Alliance, Defy Advanced) for casual riding. The geometry is the same for the whole series, so if you find the position on the Defy comfortable, you'll feel the same on the Defy Advanced. If you prefer a race-like position on the bike, then the TCR is for you.

Either way, you wouldn't go wrong with a Giant bike, as the quality of materials and manufacturing is very good (at least the Giants I've seen showed that). And no, I'm not affiliated with Giant.  

Let us know, what you're going to buy!

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


PS: WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## opaleski (Sep 12, 2009)

*What do you think???*

I ride between 7 and 12 miles every other day -- I like speed and comfort. I was hoping to buy something that I would not have to upgrade for a while. Currently living in Clermont Florida which is quite hilly and moving to Dunnellion, Florida which can be more flat. The LBS in Dunnellion seems to be the best store that I have found and I have been to many looking at a lot of bikes from Trek, Blue Competion, Fuji and Giant. The Dunnellion store may not have all the experience in the world, but he is very patient and has you ride a variety of Giant bikes--to make an intellegent decision. I wanted to go with a well known brand that offers a variety of different bikes. The Trek guys didn't want to"deal" and sorta of thought they were better than others--(Did not like that!) I had a budget in the $3000.00 range and this bike will be in that range. Would you go with this bike if you had that budget and rode as often or as others might consider not often enough to justify the amount to spend on a bike??


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi opaleski,

I'll try to comment and answer your post to the best of my knowledge and experience, i.e. cycling since more than 40 years... 



opaleski said:


> I ride between 7 and 12 miles every other day -- I like speed and comfort.


That's a relatively short distance, so your time in the saddle won't be too uncomfortable, no matter what bike. What kind of comfort are you looking for? 



opaleski said:


> I was hoping to buy something that I would not have to upgrade for a while.


Given your budget, that shouldn't be necessary! 



opaleski said:


> Currently living in Clermont Florida which is quite hilly and moving to Dunnellion, Florida which can be more flat.


Just had a look in Google Maps - the terrain doesn't look like requiring anything but the standard 20-speed drive train. Definitely no mountains around!



opaleski said:


> The Dunnellion store may not have all the experience in the world, but he is very patient and has you ride a variety of Giant bikes--to make an intellegent decision.


Then at any rate ask them for a test ride of the bikes you've set your eyes on. Nobody can tell you better which bike is right for you, than your own body! 



opaleski said:


> I had a budget in the $3000.00 range and this bike will be in that range.


If I'm reading your first post correctly, you are considering a "Giant TCR Advanced SL 2", right? Where have you seen that bike for $3000?  Guess I have to move to the US (at least for my next bike purchase!)  



opaleski said:


> Would you go with this bike if you had that budget and rode as often or as others might consider not often enough to justify the amount to spend on a bike??


Of course it's tempting to go for the best, if one has the money to spend. But in my opinion, "best" is not necessarily "most suitable". If I read you right, you are the type of rider who would be best served with this (relatively) new category of "comfort race bikes" offering "plush rides". Besides the Giant Defy series, you may also want to take a look at the Cannondale Synapse or the 2010 Scott CR1 Pro (I haven't tried that one yet).

Which ever you take, let the feeling you have riding on that bike be your ultimate guide, not the specs or because it's made of carbon...  


Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer

PS: Going to bed now (00.30 am), read you tomorrow!


----------



## opaleski (Sep 12, 2009)

This guy is a new dealer and does what it takes to make a deal--so I thought the bike for $3100.00 was a great deal--(2009 unit brand new) I will be test riding it This thursday with a couple of others I allready test drove. The Cannondale dealer here in Orlando doesn't deal!--So It looks like it will be a Giant--just haven't figured out which one. I did ride one with shimino 105 and then one with ultregra--the ultraga was much snappier.--The other thing is I ride that milage with a mountain bike--I hope to ride more with a rode bike--Time will tell--Thank you for all of the input.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

The TCR Advance is an awesome bike. Giant is a very good, reputable company and the reps are also easy to deal with. Tell your Giant Dealer that Mickey Singer said to give you a good deal. I ride with Mick and he is the Giant Rep. It may get you somewhere.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

opaleski said:


> This guy is a new dealer


I'm really intrigued by that 3k$ offer... that's way below what we pay here in Austria.

Is this Blue Run Bicycles in Dunellon? If so, whom should I talk to to get a similar deal?  

And have you by chance seen whether they also carry the Defy Advanced?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## davidsthubbins (Jun 15, 2009)

Weinbergfahrer said:


> I'm really intrigued by that 3k$ offer... that's way below what we pay here in Austria.
> 
> Is this Blue Run Bicycles in Dunellon? If so, whom should I talk to to get a similar deal?
> 
> ...


I'm sure its the TCR Advanced, not the SL. That price is pretty standard for the Advanced 2. He said he test rode one with Ultegra and one with 105. They don't sell the SL with 105.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Weinsaufer! You can ride my Giant TCR Adv SL when we house swap. Ich will Schifahren.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi mimason,

we're far OT here, but...



mimason said:


> Weinsaufer!


No way, I really relish the one or two glasses St. Laurent or Zweigelt I drink ***per week***! 



mimason said:


> You can ride my Giant TCR Adv SL when we house swap.


Sounds like a cool idea. If you have plans of visiting Austria, let's talk about it via PM.



mimason said:


> Ich will Schifahren.


I'd recommend this place:
http://www.bergfex.at/semmering-stuhleck/
Just an hour drive from my home!

To get back on topic, would you mind asking your Giant rep, if he still has a 2009 Defy Advanced frameset in size M left, for a "nice price"?  

Thanks & Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## opaleski (Sep 12, 2009)

davidsthubbins said:


> I'm sure its the TCR Advanced, not the SL. That price is pretty standard for the Advanced 2. He said he test rode one with Ultegra and one with 105. They don't sell the SL with 105.


The other bike was a different model of Giants with 105. I havn't test drove the SL2 yet waiting until Thursday when it comes in.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi opaleski,



opaleski said:


> I havn't test drove the SL2 yet ...


Sorry if I sound obtuse, but, is this equation correct:

Giant TCR Advanced SL 2 = US Dollar threethousandonehundred only for Mr. opaleski


If that guy is so accommodating, would you mind asking him what you'd have to pay, if you took an additional Giant Defy Advanced frameset in size M??  Thank you!!! 

Yours curiously,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## opaleski (Sep 12, 2009)

Let me get my ducks in a row and all the facts straight on Thursday--If it is what it is supposed to be I will let you know--and then we can go from there


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll know tomorrow if my local lbs will ship.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

@mimason

Shipping to Austria (if you're talking about that) wouldn't be even necessary, my brother goes to the US from time to time... 

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I purchased my Defy from Locomotion in Winter Park. They ship overseas too. I also purchased each of my Cervelo's from there as well.

Clermont is more difficult than it appears on paper. You don't get much rest, the downhills aren't long enough and many of the hills are quite steep, nothing over a mile in length though. The Horrible Hundred is a great century to ride each November. Many of the European pro triathletes used to train here for the ironman triathlon due to the lightly traveled roads, hills, heat and the humidity which adds difficulty to the ride. The OP is going to miss riding in Clermont. 

There is a Giant dealership on Washington Street in Clermont. I live in Orlando, so I shop at Locomotion, which I have for twenty years. Orange Cycle is a good shop in Orlando, they sell Specialized and Cannondale.





Weinbergfahrer said:


> @mimason
> 
> Shipping to Austria (if you're talking about that) wouldn't be even necessary, my brother goes to the US from time to time...
> 
> ...


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Comer,

talking about "difficult" - sorry, I couldn't resist looking for a clip of *the* Austrian cycing event, the Ötztaler Radmarathon, that I hope to do once in my lifetime: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK5iUUJkRE8

Ich habe einen Traum... = I have a dream...

Unfortunately the clip is in german, but there are impressive shots of the landscape and the huge number of cyclists: 4,000! And the key stats, in imperial measurements: distance 150 miles, altitude difference 6,000 yards. I better start my training now...

Back on topic: whenever my brother happens to be in Orlando, I'll ask him to visit Locomotion. Can one negotiate prices there?  

As an aside: here in Austria, during the summer season, I haven't seen noteworthy rebates offered - but now, at the end of the season when certain sports shops start replacing cycles with skiing equipment, 20% is not unusual, and in a few cases I've even seen 35% off the retail price!

How many miles are on your Defy now?

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi opaleski,

ducklin's all lined up yet? 

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I believe everything is negotiable, hint hint.

I have approximately 700 plus miles on it.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Weinbergfahrer, My lbs will only deal in person. Leider.


----------

